

RWDPerf – Performance testing for Responsive web design websites - khalidlafi
https://github.com/lafikl/RWDPerf

======
kylelibra
This seems like a good idea, I know I often forget that a lot of people
viewing a resource heavy site might not have the hardware I do.

~~~
khalidlafi
Exactly! that's why i created it.

Also, i'm planning on build a grunt/gulp plugin to integrate it in the
development workflow.

~~~
kylelibra
A plugin to easily incorporate this into my workflow would be the difference
in adoption. Great idea.

